
New TypeScript Website - Garbage
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/typescript/announcing-the-new-typescript-website/
======
pouting
May I suggest changing the name from 'Typescript Playground' to something like
'Typescript Sandbox'? I found myself on a very nsfw website at work after
clicking on a link shown in the results of a search using the strings 'TS' and
'Playground'.

~~~
zellyn
I couldn't get this to happen with Google — every result was for typescript. I
tried using duckduckgo and every result but one was porn.

Guess I can put off that decision to switch to ddg a bit longer…

~~~
buzer
For me first page of Google results were about typescript (except for one imdb
entry) in both normal & private mode, but image & video search had nothing to
do with typescript. Safe search was off.

Location probably plays a part in the normal search.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Yes. From France the first link is about typescript, then porn all the way

It is funny how do many people jumped on the search "for research" and proudly
report back on the typescript vs porn ratio.

~~~
pests
Get to peer a little deeper

------
eitland
> To give a sense of the support matrix, here's what we account for with each
> page:

>

> \- JavaScript being disabled

> \- Keyboard-only navigation

> \- Text-to-Speech users

> \- Cookies/Local Storage being denied

> \- A focused mobile navigation design

> \- Light and Dark OS mode support, with a user-preference switcher

Now we are talking.

@every_web_developer_and_website_owner : this is the new trend, just trust me.
Start preparing now and you'll be ahead of the curve when this Javascript
everywhere fad finally goes away early next year ;-)

~~~
tashoecraft
You really think Javascript is somehow going to die next year? Percent of
users with JS turned off is usually under 1%.

~~~
eitland
It was a joke on my wishful thinking.

------
sbergot
[https://www.typescriptlang.org/docs/handbook/react-&-webpack...](https://www.typescriptlang.org/docs/handbook/react-&-webpack.html)
now redirects to
[https://webpack.js.org/guides/typescript/](https://webpack.js.org/guides/typescript/).
It is a shame because this page was really well written.

Typescript is still one of the few languages where the official website is the
best place to learn about it.

------
yodon
It's great that the samples are automatically run through the production
typescript compiler as part of building the static documentation pages, so all
output and error messages are current. It boggles my mind how many places
treat technical docs as a write-once effort and then end up damaging their
relationship with users as their docs get steadily less and less correct over
time.

~~~
gmac
Absolutely agree: this is critical (I do the same myself in the documentation
for my TS/pg library,
[https://jawj.github.io/zapatos/](https://jawj.github.io/zapatos/)).

------
jgilias
Putting Deno project on the Typescript website frontpage is the most prominent
advertising for it that I've seen. Nice! It does look really promising. Has
anyone tried doing anything substantial with it?

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
I am currently working on porting some sound libraries from Node at the
moment. The builtins like deno fmt and bundling make it a joy to code in. Some
of the tooling is not yet complete though, for example deno lint is still
missing quite a few rules.

------
iamwpj
I enjoy Microsoft blogs where the screenshots are from MacOS and not Windows.
I have no social commentary, it's just a tee-hee :D

~~~
owl57
And the screenshot on VSCode page shows Linux version. Emphasis on non-Windows
applications may be intentional.

~~~
uranusjr
In this case I believe it’s up to the blog author. Orta is a Mac user (was
involved in a package manager, Homebrew? I forgot). The VSCode goes as far as
detecting the OS you’re on and shows the most relevent screenshot, so you get
Windows on Windows, Mac on Mac and iPhone, etc. But yeah, even just the fact
they _don’t_ force all of their websites use Windows screenshots is saying a
lot by itself.

------
joobus
I'm fascinated by the oscillation between straight corners and rounded corners
every so often. One is popular for a while, then the trend goes the other way,
and back again.

~~~
Analemma_
I have this theory that it's because of the "A/B-ification" of all web
development. Our brains like novelty, and so when we see a different shape
from what was there yesterday we instinctively prefer it, and so the A/B test
dutifully reports that the new one performs better. And then two years later
the same test tells you that people prefer the old shape, which is now new
again.

~~~
hombre_fatal
The pendulum swing of the cool thing becoming lame and the old thing becoming
cool describes all sorts of human trends.

Being a human endeavor, it always existed in web design as well. There was no
-ification. Even the themes of early PHP software oscillated like this.

------
nikolay
Not sure why Microsoft shies away from offering compilation to MSIL. Maybe
they don't want C# competition, but having TypeScript not require Node.js/Deno
would actually be a good thing. Away from the transpilation part, it is
shaping to be a great programming language!

~~~
orta
It's a good question ( I have a YouTube video on some of the reasonings,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qm49TyMUPI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qm49TyMUPI)
) but the TLDR is that TS really wants to only be a type layer above JS -
turning into something like MSIL means breaking JS runtime semantics or re-
creating that in MSIL ourselves. The idea has been tried a little differently
by MS research though, [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/static-...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/static-typescript/)

------
octernion
a great improvement in my opinion! typescript has grown on me tremendously
over the years (coming from a long-time coffeescript advocate, which has been
out of fashion and out of date for a long time, typescript while orthogonal
has filled that niche).

------
jordache
i see their release timeline visualization is just divs with width hard coded
in css.

Sigh, I had assumed they would implement a programmatic visualization that's
bound to actual release data.

~~~
orta
It is bound to actual release data!

[https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript-
Website/blob/v2/pack...](https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript-
Website/blob/v2/packages/typescriptlang-org/src/lib/release-plan.json)

The divs are updated every time the website is re-deployed, and it deploys
often. This means we don't need to run JS to give you the right date info.

~~~
jordache
thanks for the info and that link to the source.

Edit: Isn't this where the 55%, 28%, 17% widths derived from? Looks like a
hard coded values?

[https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript-
Website/blob/d4c638f...](https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript-
Website/blob/d4c638ffb113ad0b91f0614569b7e2b6882ad803/packages/typescriptlang-
org/src/components/index/UpcomingReleaseMeta.tsx#L54)

~~~
orta
Ah, yeah that's what you mean - so the first time I built this graph I used
the real dates and their difference from release to give accurate %s. This
turned out to not work, because there wasn't enough space to fit the text
underneath. I then explored making the graph vertical with accurate %s, but it
still felt heavily one-sided at end with the beta/rc/release. all clumped at
the bottom.

The third iteration is this, I moved the release date up into a sentence
above, then had a mostly representational but kinda accurate overview of the
three release stages. I think it gets the idea of the phases across, works in
all browser sizes etc and doesn't take up too much visual space

------
protomyth
Is there a link to download the documentation because I missed it?

~~~
sbergot
Right at the end of the first sentence of the article.

~~~
protomyth
I totally missed it on mobile.

------
boromi
What kind of stack have they used to create the new site?

~~~
textread
"The main website for TypeScript, a Gatsby website which is statically
deployed" [https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript-
Website](https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript-Website)

~~~
orta
I gave a write-up on my motivations for choosing Gatsby on their blog too:
[https://www.gatsbyjs.org/blog/2020-01-23-why-typescript-
chos...](https://www.gatsbyjs.org/blog/2020-01-23-why-typescript-chose-
gatsby/)

------
valuearb
Oh Microsoft marketing.

“The new version of the website was built out of a desire to make the
documentation for TypeScript feel as expansive as its type-system, ”

I don’t know if I would call it “expansive”. I’d call it modern, powerful,
efficient.

I say this thinking that most web developers view type systems as
constraining, the opposite of expansive.

~~~
hombre_fatal
By picking on such an inconsequential bullet point, it almost seems like you
picked the first thing that you could use, no matter how tenuous, to trojan-
horse in the age-old dynamic- vs static-typing debate. ;)

~~~
valuearb
BTW: ironically I’m in the middle of porting a Node/React project to
Typescript and wishing fervently that I had started before I created so much
crappy code to convert.

